

Random: introduce getrandom(2) system call - FiloSottile
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=c6e9d6f38894798696f23c8084ca7edbf16ee895

======
daxelrod
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8049180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8049180)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Burying this one as a dupe.

